
Falling out of love with robots - xirium
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7348460.stm
======
schtog
"Real intelligence

Just as we assign personalities to domestic pets despite their lack of
consciousness, so we can attribute these qualities to the increasingly
sophisticated robots that will soon be available in work and home settings."

eh domestic pet == a real dog?

they dont have consiousness?

------
stcredzero
Here's a webcomic where a guy turns an Apple computer into a blue haired
cybernetic hottie. (The concept is stupid, but the execution is good.)

<http://www.applegeeks.com/>

